# Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

Pressemeldung








*Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee​*
Zwei bei Fehmarn in Seenot geratene Angler wurden gestern, Samstag, den 4. Februar 2017, nach einer großangelegten Suche mit deutschen und dänischen Seenotrettern sowie der Bundespolizei orientierungslos in ihrem Kajütboot auf der Ostsee treibend aufgefunden. 

Die Suche wurde von der SEENOTLEITUNG BREMEN der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) koordiniert.

Über eine äußerst schlechte Handyverbindung hatten sich die beiden Männer gegen 17 Uhr bei der Polizei gemeldet. Sie waren mit einem kleinen, etwa viereinhalb Meter langen Boot von Puttgarden (Fehmarn) aus Stunden zuvor zum Angeln aufgebrochen. Mit technischen Problemen trieb das Boot nun bei einbrechender Dunkelheit  auf der Ostsee. Angaben zu ihrer Position konnten die Männer aus Hamburg nicht machen.

Sofort löste die SEENOTLEITUNG eine umfangreiche Suchaktion aus. Der Seenotrettungskreuzer BREMEN / Station Großenbrode, das Seenotrettungsboot HEILIGENHAFEN der Freiwilligenstation Heiligenhafen sowie die „Bad Düben“ der Bundespolizei und das Mehrzweckschiff „Scharhörn“ der Wasser- und Schifffahrtsverwaltung des Bundes wurden in die Suche eingebunden. Bereits nach kurzer Zeit wurde das Suchgebiet auf das dänische Seegebiet ausgeweitet und zwei Einheiten des dänischen Seenotrettungsdienstes hinzugezogen.

Die Seenotküstenfunkstelle BREMEN RESCUE RADIO strahlte über UKW-Funk Meldungen an die umliegende Schifffahrt aus. Gegen 18.20 Uhr meldete sich das niederländische Containerschiff „Bothniaborg“, das kurz zuvor auf dem Weg nach Kiel etwa acht Seemeilen (ca. 14 Kilometer) nordwestlich von Fehmarn eine auffällige Beobachtung gemacht hatte: ein kaum auf dem Radar auszumachendes kleines, schwach beleuchtetes Fahrzeug. 

Die SEENOTLEITUNG schickte die „Bad Düben“, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt am nächsten war, zur genannten Position, wo die beiden Männer in ihrem Boot aufgefunden und an Bord genommen wurden.  Es ging ihnen den Umständen entsprechend gut.

Um 19.21 Uhr übernahm das Tochterboot des Seenotrettungskreuzers BREMEN die beiden Männer sowie das Boot von der „Bad Düben“. In Orth wurden die beiden um 22.18 Uhr wohlbehalten an Land gebracht.

Während der Suche herrschte leichter Wind aus Südost mit ca. drei Windstärken. Örtlich behinderten dichte Nebelbänke die Sicht.


--------------------------------------------------​

*Redaktionelle Anmerkung:*
Man kann NIE oft genug aufmerksam darauf machen, wie wichtig die Seenotretter (DGzRS) für (Meeres)Angler sind!!

Besser denen spenden!!!

https://spenden.seenotretter.de/

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

Die Seenotretter sind die einzigen, denen ich persönlich regelmäßig spende...

Sicher gibt es viele andere Projekte und Organisationen, denen man auch guten Gewissens spenden könnte - aber da ist mir als Ostseefahrer das Hemd näher als die Jacke und ich spende lieber den Seenotrettern!

-------------------

Gott sei Dank ging das gut aus, mit 3 Windstärken war ja das noch im Rahmen.

Und wie schnell technische Probleme (die treten ja seltenst im Hafen auf...)  einen in unangenehme Situationen bringen können, habe ich auch schon miterleben müssen..

Danke an die Seenotretter!!


----------



## exstralsunder (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

Dennoch: wer mit einem Boot auf die Ostsee fährt sollte doch in Nullkomma nichts seine Position bestimmen können.
Wenn man schon kein entsprechendes Kartenmaterial (analog bzw. digital) dabei hat, so hat man doch mindestes ein Smartphone. Via Google Map lässt sich doch ganz fix eine Standortbestimmung machen. Einfach zwei Sekunden auf den Ortsmarker drücken und schon wird einem die Position in Grad/Minuten/Sekunden  angezeigt.
Dazu braucht man noch nicht mal Telefonempfang....


----------



## fishhawk (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

Hallo,



> so hat man doch mindestes ein Smartphone



Auch wenn es vielleicht bei so manchem die Vorstellungskraft übersteigt, es gibt tatsächlich noch Menschen, die kein Smartphone haben und trotzdem zufrieden leben.

Ich gehöre übrigens dazu. 

Ich hab beim Bootsangeln allerdings ein Handheld GPS dabei, Ersatzbatterien auch.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

Ich habe auch kein Smartphone. ABER wenn ich dann trotzdem zu den Seefahrern wechsle, dann habe ich garantiert irgendein GPS Gerät!

Die Atbeit der Seenotretter ist aller Ehren wert, keine Frage. Ihre Einsatzbereitschaft für andere Menschen ist riesig. ABER eben so riesig ist oft auch die Leichtfertigkeit ihrer Kundschaft - und dafür ist mein Verständnis gegen Null!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

wenn keiner Fehler machen würde und alle immer alles richtig, bräuchte man die Seenotretter halt nicht..

So sollte man froh um sie sein, dankbar und sie unterstützen.......


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

Ich war selber lange genug selber im Rettungsdienst (Feuerwehr und Bergwacht). Von daher weiß ich, dass die Arbeit selbst dann nicht ausgeht, wenn alles umsichtig sind. Technische Versagen sorgen schon dafür. Daher habe ich aber auch um so weniger Nachsicht gegenüber den Leichtfertigen, die da meinen, wenn es  ist, dann kommt schon wer und holt uns aus der braunen Masse.


----------



## raubangler (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

Soll ja auch Leute geben, die mit GPS-Koordinaten nichts anfangen können.

Gibt es eigentlich schon eine SOS-App, die einfach nur die Position, Geschwindigkeit und Kurs an die DGzRS per SMS sendet?

So etwas hätte hier ja völlig ausgereicht.

So eine App (für Android) sind nur ein paar Stunden Arbeit....


----------



## dcpolo (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

Leute ganz ehrlich, da kann es doch keine zwei Meinungen geben: Wer in der heutigen Zeit kein GPS fähiges Gerät an Board hat, der handelt grob fahrlässig. Die Dinger kosten nicht mehr die Welt und wie oben schon geschrieben, tut es ein Smartphone auch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

Der Zwischenfall zeigt wieder das viele Angler zu leichtfertig sind, wenn es um die Benutzung von Booten auf der Ostsee geht. Hier kommen fehlende Ausrüstung und fehlende Ausbildung zusammen.

Ich frage mich immer, warum man nicht Anker wirft, bevor man ins unbekannte treibt.


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer, warum man nicht Anker wirft, bevor man ins unbekannte treibt.



Weil sie den wahrscheinlich auch nicht dabei hatten!?


----------



## Mollebulle (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

Mit so ner "Nussschale"aufm Meer wo die großen Pötte fahren; na ja ....
. 
es war ja auch "meine" Firma ( BPOL See) mitbeteiligt und die bekommt die Spendengelder durch den Steuerzahler ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*



Mollebulle schrieb:


> es war ja auch "meine" Firma ( BPOL See) mitbeteiligt und die bekommt die Spendengelder durch den Steuerzahler ;-)


offtopic:
Die Steuern ärgern mich jedesmal (mein Steuerteil finaniert wahrscheinlich eh eher Politiker als Polizisten :-((  ), für die Retter zahl ich dagegen gerne und freiwillig...
Offtopic aus..

Ich bin froh, dass es die Seenotretter gibt, die allen helfen..


----------



## exstralsunder (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*



dcpolo schrieb:


> Leute ganz ehrlich, da kann es doch keine zwei Meinungen geben: Wer in der heutigen Zeit kein GPS fähiges Gerät an Board hat, der handelt grob fahrlässig. .


Bin genau Deiner Meinung. Wer keine popligen 50 € für ein GPS Gerät  (egal ob nun Navi oder Tracker) ausgeben will oder kann, sollte sich nicht auf dem Meer rumtreiben.
50 € sollte - nein MUSS!- einem das eigene Leben und die ersparten Sorgen und Tränen der Familie schon wert sein. Im Zweifelsfall eine Angelrolle weniger kaufen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

Ich sage nur dummheit.
Fuer paar euros kann man sich ein altes handgeraet von Garmin kaufen. Ich habe selbst im Kajak ein altes geraet
liegen und einen handkompass und ein not ruder.
Kann sein das die hauptbatterie im boot versagt oder der motor aber dann weiss ich wenigenst in welche Richtung ich paddeln muss.

Hoffe das die auch die rettungskosten tragen muessen


----------



## detlefb (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*



dcpolo schrieb:


> wie oben schon geschrieben, tut es ein Smartphone auch.



Ist nur übel wenn du mit Phone keinen Empfang hast.
Es gibt auf der Ostsee halt nicht überall Mobilnetz.Dann hilft dir die GPS App auch nicht wirklich, weil du die Position nicht übermitteln kannst.#h
Genau das stand auch in der Pressemeldung der DGzRS.


----------



## exstralsunder (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

im Bericht stand:
Zitat;
_Über eine äußerst schlechte Handyverbindung hatten sich die beiden Männer gegen 17 Uhr bei der Polizei gemeldet. ..... Angaben zu ihrer Position konnten die Männer aus Hamburg nicht machen...._

Heißt für mich: GPS ist immer und überall verfügbar-so man nicht in einem Tunnel steckt. (auf der Ostsee eher unwahrscheinlich)
Also ist das keine Entschuldigung.
Und ja...irgendwann ist der Handy Empfang auf der Ostsee weg.
Meistens loggt man sich aber ins Dänische Netz fließend ein.
Abgesehen davon: ein Notsignal mit 6 Schuss Munition kostet knappe 40 € eine Handfackel 10.
So ein simples Walki Talki (übrigens Montag bei Lidl)funkt zwischen 5 und 10 km und kostet auch nicht die Welt.
Sorry, wir sind hier nicht auf der Autobahn, wo man rechts ran fährt und den ADAC ruft.
Eine Grundausstattung an Sicherheit sollte einem das eigene Leben schon Wert sein.


----------



## Rosi (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

Hoffentlich werde ich sie nie brauchen, doch ich bin sehr froh, daß es die Seenotretter gibt und spende regelmäßig. Ich bilde mir ein, das Geld kommt ohne Umwege dort an und wird nicht verplempert.

Ich würde nie einen Bootsfahrer verurteilen wollen, der auf offener See in Not gerät. Die Männer hatten ein Handy dabei, ihr Boot war beleuchtet, die Ankerschnur vielleicht zu kurz. Man kann sich irren. Doch man sollte aus solcher Situation hinterher lernen. Die wenigsten Angelboote haben GPS und den Gedanken mit der Nußschale kann ich nicht mehr hören. 
Da tut sich eine Diskrepanz auf zwischen Internetschreibern und Praxisanglern. Die Praxisangler werden nicht gehört, weil sie nicht schreiben. Die Internetschreiber sind stolz auf ihre Riesenboote mit voll elektronischer Ausstattung, immer Sicherheitsweste an und maßige Fische im Eimer. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*



Rosi schrieb:


> *Hoffentlich werde ich sie nie brauchen, doch ich bin sehr froh, daß es die Seenotretter gibt und spende regelmäßig. Ich bilde mir ein, das Geld kommt ohne Umwege dort an und wird nicht verplempert.*
> 
> Ich würde nie einen Bootsfahrer verurteilen wollen, der auf offener See in Not gerät. Die Männer hatten ein Handy dabei, ihr Boot war beleuchtet, die Ankerschnur vielleicht zu kurz. Man kann sich irren. Doch man sollte aus solcher Situation hinterher lernen. Die wenigsten Angelboote haben GPS und den Gedanken mit der Nußschale kann ich nicht mehr hören.
> Da tut sich eine Diskrepanz auf zwischen Internetschreibern und Praxisanglern. Die Praxisangler werden nicht gehört, weil sie nicht schreiben. Die Internetschreiber sind stolz auf ihre Riesenboote mit voll elektronischer Ausstattung, immer Sicherheitsweste an und maßige Fische im Eimer. |supergri


Wir hatten schon Differenzen bei verschiedenen Themen- hier bin ich VOLL BEI DIR!!!
#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## raubangler (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

Android-Handys haben übrigens bereits eine SOS-Funktion.
Wird unter "Datenschutz&Sicherheit" aktiviert (jedenfalls bei mir).
Dreimal Drücken auf die Power-Taste sendet dann eine SMS mit Positionslink an eine hinterlegte Nummer.


----------



## willmalwassagen (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

Motorbootführerschein See, Seekarte, Kompass, navigieren lernen oder zu Hause bleiben. Wegen solchen Dummen müssen Retter auch oft ihr Leben riskieren.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

Alle fangen mal an.

Lehrgeld.

zum glück noch am Leben!


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

....................und jeder bootseigner der auch ein schlauchboot hat!
auch nur"""" für die kinder .
eine Spende und abdafür.
Danke
Norbert


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> eine Spende und abdafür.
> Danke
> Norbert


Sehe ich genauso.#6


----------



## marioschreiber (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*



raubangler schrieb:


> Soll ja auch Leute geben, die mit GPS-Koordinaten nichts anfangen können.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich schon eine SOS-App, die einfach nur die Position, Geschwindigkeit und Kurs an die DGzRS per SMS sendet?
> 
> ...



Gibt es !!!

http://floatmagazin.de/dinge/retter-im-smartphone/



> Für jeden Wassersportler zur Pflicht werden sollte diese neue Seenotretter-App: Denn SafeTrx kann Leben retten.
> 
> Mit der Smartphone-Anwendung SafeTrx für Android und iOS ist die Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) an den Start gegangen


----------



## marioschreiber (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> ...Hoffe das die auch die rettungskosten tragen muessen



Was dazu führen könnte das in Zukunft zu lange gezögert wird Hilfe zu rufen !


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Gibt es !!!
> 
> http://floatmagazin.de/dinge/retter-im-smartphone/



Gibt es das auch für Tablett?


----------



## raubangler (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Gibt es !!!
> 
> http://floatmagazin.de/dinge/retter-im-smartphone/



Geil!!!

Gleich installiert!

Einziger Nachteil ist das hier:
"""Gleichzeitig mit der Auslösung wird auch die aktuelle Position des Melders oder der Melderin übertragen. Natürlich nur, sofern eine Netzabdeckung für das Internet vorhanden ist."""

Das muss auch via SMS gehen.
Für SMS muss nur GSM für 3,5 sec. zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## zokker (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*



Rosi schrieb:


> Ich würde nie einen Bootsfahrer verurteilen wollen, der auf offener See in Not gerät. Die Männer hatten ein Handy dabei, ihr Boot war beleuchtet, die Ankerschnur vielleicht zu kurz. Man kann sich irren. Doch man sollte aus solcher Situation hinterher lernen. Die wenigsten Angelboote haben GPS und den Gedanken mit der Nußschale kann ich nicht mehr hören.
> Da tut sich eine Diskrepanz auf zwischen Internetschreibern und Praxisanglern. Die Praxisangler werden nicht gehört, weil sie nicht schreiben. Die Internetschreiber sind stolz auf ihre Riesenboote mit voll elektronischer Ausstattung, immer Sicherheitsweste an und maßige Fische im Eimer. |supergri



Genau so isses ....|good:


----------



## iXware (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*



raubangler schrieb:


> Geil!!!
> 
> Das muss auch via SMS gehen.
> Für SMS muss nur GSM für 3,5 sec. zur Verfügung stehen.



guter Einwand, jetzt kommt aber der Einwand das die 2G und 3G-Netze weltweit Schritt für Schritt abgeschaltet werden. und in den LTE-Netzen gibt es kein SMS und auch die Reichweiten sind längst nicht so hoch wie in den 2G-Netzen. Sicher in Deutschland wird das ganze noch etwas dauern, aber in der Schweiz wurde die Abschaltung für 2020 angekündigt. In den USA gibt es schon kein 2G Netz mehr und Korea und Japan haben 2G und 3G schon abgeschaltet. Auf jeden Dall wird es auch in Europa, das in den Hitech-Dingen immer hinterherhinkt in den nächsten Jahren immer schwieriger SMS zu versenden. 

http://www.computerwoche.de/a/industrie-4-0-milliardenfalle-mobilfunk,3219538


----------



## raubangler (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

@iXware
GSM wird lange bleiben.
SMS wird es aber ewig geben.
Auch nur mit LTE (da läuft es auch über Signalkanäle) oder was da sonst noch kommt.

Der Versand von SMS macht hier immer Sinn.
Die Pufferungsfunktion von SMS-Nachrichten, bis man Empfang hat, vereinfacht die Applikation und bis eine App merkt, dass die IP-Verbindung wieder steht, ist die SMS schon dreimal raus.

Was noch Sinn macht bei dieser App sind Kabelbinder und eine wasserdichte Tasche.
Nach der Alarmauslösung kommt das Handy dann in diese Tasche und an den 'Antennenmast', bestehend aus mehreren Angeln.


----------



## thanatos (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

Wie hat Columbus ohne  App Amerika gefunden ;+
 Wie schnell doch hier so einige Klug.. über zwei Pechvögel
 herfallen können ,ich gehe mal davon aus das es nicht ihr eigenes Boot war und wie dürftig ausgerüstet doch oft die Boote waren die ich mir so mal gemietet habe .
 Ja vom großen Teich mußte ich mich auch schon befreien lassen  warum weil sich das super Navi einfach verabschiedet hat .War nicht das Problem aber weil die Boote sooo perfekt electronisch aus gerüstet waren hat man es sich
 gespart die Klippen mit Bojen kenntlich zu machen .
 Hab dann den Supervermieter Nacht´s um 3 Uhr aus dem 
 Bett geklingelt .War mir ein innerer Parteitag 
 Etwas noch - in den Belten zu rudern mit einem Boot was nicht dafür vorgesehen ist - vergesst es


----------



## raubangler (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*



thanatos schrieb:


> Wie hat Columbus ohne  App Amerika gefunden ;+
> Wie schnell doch hier so einige Klug.. über zwei Pechvögel
> herfallen können....



Columbus war Navigator und hat trotzdem ohne App nicht das gefunden, was er gesucht hatte. 
|supergri

Mit der Klugscheixxerei hast Du vollkommen Recht.
Hier werden ja selbst Bilder ohne Rettungsweste angemosert.
Oder was hier los war, als ich nur gefragt hatte, ob man mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5 kommt....|bigeyes

Ich fand den Hinweis mit der DGzRS-App aber ganz nützlich.
Dafür hat sich für mich der Threat schon gelohnt.


----------



## thanatos (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

naja wenn Amerika nicht im Weg gewesen wäre hätte er vielleicht doch Ostasien erreicht 

 Finde es nur immer ätzend wenn Leute umhertröten die 
 noch nie im unteren machbarem Bereich etwas unternommen
 haben .Sind wie die Krakehler auf dem Fußballplatz 
 die jeden Spieler zur Sau machen obwohl sie vor Fett
 kaum laufen können. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*



thanatos schrieb:


> .Sind wie die Krakehler auf dem Fußballplatz
> die jeden Spieler zur Sau machen obwohl sie vor Fett
> kaum laufen können. :q


Vorm Fernseher mach ich das gerne, ich lauf doch da nicht erst zum Fussballplatz ;-)))


Kann mich nur immer wiederholen, worum es mir beim Artikel ging:
Danke an die Seenotretter!!!!!

Spendet diesen Menschenschützern!!


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorm Fernseher mach ich das gerne, ich lauf doch da nicht erst zum Fussballplatz ;-)))


Ich auch und laufe zum Kühlschrank.:q


----------



## pennfanatic (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

Ich nicht, denn Cognac muss nicht kalt sein ?


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich nicht, denn Cognac muss nicht kalt sein ?


Stimmt,aber Bier.:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Stimmt,aber Bier.:q


Ernst bei Menschen. (Sachen)
Heil Hause.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

Ich meine safety first!

Sch... auf den Fisch, wenn ich dabei versaufe!
Meine nicht bei Sturm, bei Seegang und Nebel oder Dunkelheit.
Dann lieber zu hause bei Bier und wein!


----------



## thanatos (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorm Fernseher mach ich das gerne, ich lauf doch da nicht erst zum Fussballplatz ;-)))
> 
> 
> Kann mich nur immer wiederholen, worum es mir beim Artikel ging:
> ...



#6#6 ja richtig Hut ab - die leisten wirklich was :m

 werfe auch immer 1-2 € in das Bootchen mit dem Schlitz


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

Hebel aufen Tisch.....und dann überfahre mal nix.......mit die PS.
Ausbildung ist nicht alles:mdie brauchen Training.

der war mal wieder nich sön.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*



thanatos schrieb:


> #6#6 ja richtig hut ab - die leisten wirklich was :m
> 
> werfe auch immer 1-2 € in das bootchen mit dem schlitz


#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

Hier im Binnenland gibt es die Schiffchen leider selten, eher gar nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

Geht auch ohne Schiffchen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Redaktionelle Anmerkung:*
> Man kann NIE oft genug aufmerksam darauf machen, wie wichtig die Seenotretter (DGzRS) für (Meeres)Angler sind!!
> 
> Besser denen spenden!!!
> ...


----------



## raubangler (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Hier im Binnenland gibt es die Schiffchen leider selten, eher gar nicht.




Kannst ja mal prüfen, ob die in Deiner Gegend Sammelschiffchen-Betreuer suchen.

https://www.seenotretter.de/aktionen/stellenausschreibungen-eam/


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee*

Habe ein GPS.
Aber gestern und heute Null Empfang....... 
Und das nicht einsam auf dem Meer, sondern hier vor Ort.
Wollte das gerät mal wieder testen.


----------

